# surefeed red light even after new batteries



## horsykatie (Feb 19, 2009)

hi got my surefeed flashing red even after getting brand new batteries only sainsburys long life ones any ideas/help please tried a factor reset and still the same


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The red light flashing usually means (as you know) the batteries are low in power. Maybe the batteries are faulty? Have you got any other batteries (different make) that would fit? Or have you got a battery tester that reads the power level?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tacklife-B...42&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=battery+tester&psc=1

If you are certain the batteries are fine then it could be a fault with the feeder. You can phone the Customer Care helpline for advice, they are very helpful.

https://www.surepetcare.com/en-gb/contact


----------



## Grasiela Rocha Ajala (Oct 6, 2018)

My surefeed was flashing red light, só I changed batteries. Pay attention on the batteries type. It just work if using alkaline batteries. 
The first time I used ordinary battery and it did not work!


----------



## Kim93 (Aug 9, 2020)

I just changed the batteries of one of mine and it did the same. I found I had to fully reset it (hold down the add pet button for 10 seconds), then re-register the cats chip to it. Kind of annoying, but it fixed it.

I know this thread was started 3 years ago, but figured I'd post anyway for anyone else having issues in future


----------



## KrisMc (11 mo ago)

Kim93 said:


> I just changed the batteries of one of mine and it did the same. I found I had to fully reset it (hold down the add pet button for 10 seconds), then re-register the cats chip to it. Kind of annoying, but it fixed it.
> 
> I know this thread was started 3 years ago, but figured I'd post anyway for anyone else having issues in future


Thank you for the great suggestion! This is the first time I had a problem with a device and fixed it right away.

Had the same problem, bought two feeders and added exactly the same type new batteries into each. In a couple of days one of the feeders started flashing orange, then red, then stopped responding at all. I swapped the batteries for from the working feeder to check if they are ok and nothing changed, same red light and no reaction on button presses. I hold the pet button for two seconds and now it works like a charm.

Very useful post, Kim, thanks for sharing!


----------

